# Possible to install double din stereo?



## Alex_gregory_uk

My mum and dad have recently bought a 59 plate Autotrail Dakota which has come with the single din Blaupunkt stereo which they are not impressed with, mainly the small screen for the reverse camera. I have found a double din 7" screen headunit they like so had a look at their dashboard to see how easy it would be to fit.

I removed the tray section above the single stereo then removed the stereo itself. Between the two sections were to screw sections which look like they would get in the way of the double din stereo.

Has anyone replaced the single din stereo with a double one and if so whats needed?

Hope this makes sense, can take it to bits again to show photos if this would help explain.

Many thanks in advance

Alex


----------



## philoaks

I haven't fitted a double din but I did replace the unit in mine using a 2 x single din facia. The bottom half of mine is the radio and the top is a storage pocket.

Although the facia was designed for a Ducato/Boxer it did take a little bit of fiddling to get a good fit.

There's a double din facia here http://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/connects-ct24ft23-fiat-ducato-2006-double-fascia-adaptor-p-11080.html if that's any help.


----------



## Alex_gregory_uk

Thanks for the quick reply. I've seen the facia you have posted as well as one for £35 which includes the cage and fixing's so not sure which I need.

My main concern is the two screw mounts which form part of the dashboard which look like they will be in the way. I imagine these will actually need to be cut off.


----------



## kandsservices

Pop a picture on and ill have a look used to fit them years ago.


----------



## philoaks

Alex_gregory_uk said:


> My main concern is the two screw mounts which form part of the dashboard which look like they will be in the way. I imagine these will actually need to be cut off.


I think that may be the "fiddling" I had to do. I remember having to cut something off so it was probably those screw mounts. I also remember having to put a couple of hidden self tappers in to hold the facia in place as it didn't clip in tightly.


----------



## Alex_gregory_uk

Next time I'm over at my mum and dads I'll take a photo but can't see any other way to do it as the stereo surround includes the clipboard (Talking of which is it supposed to lift up as it's lay flat on the dash with a clip at the windscreen end).


----------



## philoaks

This was the finished item on my van. The surround sits a little proud of the dash at the top but the overall look is better than without the facia panel.

The clipboard should tilt upwards and lock into place so that "white van man" can clip on his delivery sheets etc.


----------



## erneboy

I think I read that it does not lift if there is a passengers airbag, don't know why, can't imagine there being anything under there. I replaced my radio but didn't look to see if there was, Alan.


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*

Hi
Its very straight forward though you may have to cut out the central support which will be very evident when you take out the single din radio or the pocket, this will be in the middle of the opening and can easily be cut out with a hack saw.You can then get a double din facia and whichever double din head unit you decide on.
Bri


----------



## Autoquest

I thought long and hard about fitting a 2 din radio but decided that for the money I was better off with a single din radio with a flip out 7" screen which doubles as a rear view monitor & satnav plus it plays DVDs to the rear TV.

Not only was it cheaper, I didn't have to hack away at the dash (no going back to single din) plus the screen disappears when I turn it off and it looks like a bog standard chinese piece of tat.... ie: not worth nicking!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ES736UK-7-Inc...S_In_Car_Audio_Players_PP&hash=item35af5ab5fe

(No sat nav on that one)


----------



## bungy69

Autoquest said:


> I thought long and hard about fitting a 2 din radio but decided that for the money I was better off with a single din radio with a flip out 7" screen which doubles as a rear view monitor & satnav plus it plays DVDs to the rear TV.
> (No sat nav on that one)


curious about the satnav. How does this work, do you just download maps from the compatable map vendors and away it goes? and can you add POI's?

Might well invest in one if its quite straight forward


----------



## Rosbotham

If you were to be changing the stereo head unit, wouldn't you need to get one that plays DVDs in order to replicate the functionality of the AT one?

In any case, my own experience is that I wanted my reversing camera on permanently and the screen to be of a reasonable size, in order to keep an eye on the car being towed. My dealer fitted a screen for the reversing camera that replaced the rear view mirror (no loss as there's no through visibility on my model anyway), bypassing the screen on the head unit altogether.


----------



## hymerbeliever

I totally agree with Autoquest. you can also buy Erising branded ones from here: sometimes it's cheaper than their ebay site

http://www.mobilephoneworld.martbase.com/Car-DVD-Player_C80860/3

I have the Navsure one listed here and it's not bad only cost me £110 ish then... only UK maps but you can buy the sd card for europe. I needed a din spacer for my 04 Ducato but looks like you should be ok. Picture quality not that brill but acceptable: not sure whether it's the camera.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...earch&storeId=10001&catalogId=10151&langId=-1

and you can have the screen showing the camera view whilst driving and listening to cds or the radio. Ob you cant watch dvds at the same time but that's not allowed anyway!


----------



## Autoquest

Mine was from Erising, ask a question on eBay about the product you want and they will not only answer you but offer it to you for £20 less if you pay outside of eBay - Sounds dodgy but it saves them fees and worked well for me. It was delivered two days later.

The Satnav is based on 'IGO my way' which I have been using for years and it is fully customisable with skins, POIs etc. First impressions are very good, the unit acquires satellites extremely quickly and can process Archies European campsite database within about 30 seconds on first switch on. Full EU Mapping including Greece and our new Eastern European chums. All maps are 2009/2010 vintage

I paid £205ish


----------



## cossieg

Hi everyone.

I've bought a new JVC double din unit to fit and also a surround. Does anyone know if I need a securing 'cage'?

Thanks


----------



## Wizzo

cossieg said:


> Hi everyone.
> I've bought a new JVC double din unit to fit and also a surround. Does anyone know if I need a securing 'cage'?
> Thanks


If you don't use a cage there's nothing to hold the unit in place is there?

JohnW


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*



cossieg said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I've bought a new JVC double din unit to fit and also a surround. Does anyone know if I need a securing 'cage'?
> 
> Thanks


The Jvc unit will come with a cage already in the box however you need to check if it fits inside the surround you have bought, if it doesnt you then need a doube din fixing kit which includes a cage and surround.
Bri


----------



## Rosbotham

You need a CT23FT02A fitting kit. It won't blend into the dashboard or fit tight into the space otherwise.


----------

